# Train Man



## BookStop (Feb 20, 2007)

I saw a preview for this.. It looks pretty good - anyone seen it yet?

Densha Otoko - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## BookStop (Feb 27, 2007)

Seriously - no one has seen it yet?

Train Man: Densha Otoko


----------



## Talysia (Feb 27, 2007)

I haven't seen it yet, but I'll be keeping my eyes open for it.


----------



## Crymic (Feb 28, 2007)

Hmmm haven't seen that..
I did find a torrent link for it on mininova.org


----------



## BookStop (Mar 24, 2007)

I finally got to see it! It's a wonderfully charming romantic comedy, I highly recommend it.


----------



## gigantes (Mar 24, 2007)

hmm, i looked for it on my favorite manga site but it doesn't seem to be there under either name.  there's 400+ mangas online but no dice. 

yet.


----------



## BookStop (Mar 26, 2007)

Here ya go gigantes, you may enjoy the official site and online manga

VIZ Media Online Manga


----------



## Carmine Boy (May 15, 2007)

I've found this link which has the translation of the actual log of Densha Otoko (Train Man) at 2ch. It was actually quite romantic particularly at the end. And brave soldiers ofthe thread were quite funny.

Here's the link. Project Densha - The 'Densha Otoko' Translation Project

I'll now try and find myself a copy of the movie or maybe the series.


----------

